
Next browser 1.3.0: your Lisp daily driver - jmercouris
The Lisp browser you&#x27;ve dreamed of is finally here! Next 1.3.0 has enough features necessary to completely ditch Chrome and make Next your full time browser.<p>About Next:<p>Next is a keyboard-oriented, extensible web-browser designed for power users. It&#x27;s fully configurable and extensible in Lisp. Hack your browser live while it runs!<p>New in this release:<p>In this release we have made strides in turning Next into a daily driver! We have implemented VI keybindings, ad-blocking, downloads, a Qt webengine port (blink renderer) text search, and more! To see the full list, please view the changelog here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;atlas-engineer&#x2F;next&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;documents&#x2F;CHANGELOG.org<p>Download:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;next.atlas.engineer&#x2F;download<p>Future work:<p>We plan to add an inspector&#x2F;debugger, a package manager to share extensions, and more Lisp goodies.<p>If you would like to support Next and be a part of our project, please find our campaign for version 1.4.0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;next-browser-v1-4-0#&#x2F;<p>Thanks for your support :)!
======
zzo38computer
I looked at the changelog list for 1.4.0 (upcoming), and some of them I think
is good idea:

* Search across all tabs (if the user enters the command to search across all tabs)

* Jump to heading across all tabs (again, another command for this purpose, perhaps)

* Per tab isolation (proxies, Tor, and whatever other settings may be applicable to this)

* External editor

I also had my ownn ideas how to make up a better web browser program:
gopher://zzo38computer.org/0textfile/miscellaneous/web_browser

It might be necessary to write a new HTML parser and so on, to work some of
the stuff I mentioned

------
karmakaze
For some reason clicking the post title shows the post rather than
[https://github.com/atlas-engineer/next](https://github.com/atlas-
engineer/next)

------
vindarel
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20073072](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20073072)

